# The Bachelorette : Emily Maynard



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I really hope Emily and Little Ricky don't get hurt. I actually hope Emily falls for none of these guys, because if she does, what are the chances of it lasting? Even Chris Harrison is getting divorced.

Some of the guys:

Helicopter Guy: what a *****. And what is a "luxury brand consultant"? Sounds made-up to me. Emily is not going to be impressed with his claims of "having a few dollars in his pocket". The Hendrick family is a North Carolina dynasty and I am sure Emily has more money than this guy.

Egg Carrying Guy: reminded me of "guard and protect your heart", but in a way, a single mom might like the sentiment. It's going to be bad when that egg gets sat upon or boiled in a hot tub.

Black Guy: never had a chance.

Former football player : seems really sweet but needs a new haircut.

Guy with a kid: he will last till the end.


Songwriter Guy : needs to throw away his word-a-day calendar.
"We have all of these disparate facets that ultimately converge."


Guy on the porch that collapsed: nice guy.

Water company guy: I'm opposed to bottled water but at least his company does some good. 

Race Car Driver: Man, he is hot. And Emily might enjoy going to races again and talking about racing.

Skateboard Guy: Emily needs a man, not a boy.

Grandma Guy: nice callback to last season

Guy with a boom box :Emily needs a man, not a boy.

Guy with You Are Beautiful Note: The note was a very cute touch.

Guy With Six Kids : A guy with one sweet 11 year old is one thing, a guy with a bunch of teenage boys is another.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

One of men is a close friend of my kids - he's been over to my house many a times.

Chris from Chicago (really Bartlett IL) was the guy who gave her the bobble head dolls.

Normally I would not watch this but this year I have to see how far he lasts.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> One of men is a close friend of my kids - he's been over to my house many a times.
> 
> Chris from Chicago (really Bartlett IL) was the guy who gave her the bobble head dolls.
> 
> Normally I would not watch this but this year I have to see how far he lasts.


I think Bobble Head guy is going to last quite awhile. He seemed sweet and genuine.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Weren't Water Company Guy and Skateboard Guy the same person? There's too many guys at the beginning, IMO.

ETA: My money is on Arie. BTW, his dad is Arie Luyendyk.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

mcb08 said:


> Weren't Water Company Guy and Skateboard Guy the same person? There's too many guys at the beginning, IMO.


Oh, maybe so. I don't have them all straightened out yet.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

A view of the Charlotte, NC mansion from a helicopter:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA11xJNjzuY[/media]


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mcb08 said:


> Weren't Water Company Guy and Skateboard Guy the same person? There's too many guys at the beginning, IMO.
> 
> ETA: My money is on Arie. BTW, his dad is Arie Luyendyk.


And football guy was the one with the you are beautiful note.

Ok - confession time. I have never watched the bachelor/bachelorette before. So I may ask stupid questions.

Question 1 - how many guy got the boot the first night? 5? How many get booted each week?


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> And football guy was the one with the you are beautiful note.
> 
> Ok - confession time. I have never watched the bachelor/bachelorette before. So I may ask stupid questions.
> 
> Question 1 - how many guy got the boot the first night? 5? How many get booted each week?


6 guys got the boot last night. It will likely be 3 less guys each week until they get down to around 8, and then 2 each week until there are 2 left. There is sure to be some drama where a guy leaves or is sent home unexpectedly.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm a gentleman that prefers brunettes, but I have to admit she's the best looking Bachelorette ever. Not to mention the southern charm and sweetness. 

Unless I missed it, I'm surprised no one said "Brad's lost in my gain".


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Unless I missed it, I'm surprised no one said "Brad's lost in my gain".


Why, did someone say that before?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

We still have it in the folder but I wanted to check in here and see how people are liking it so far. We'll probably get into it after the Finales are over for this season. We're saving it for the dark times.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I think the worst guy for Emily has to be Kalon. Therefore, he is the one she will fall for the hardest. It is clear from what he said to the guys that he is not up for being a step-father. 

I thought it was kind of funny that even though she sent Joe home, the fireworks still went off. 

The specter of little Ricky really changes the whole show. And I don't think that is a bad thing necessarily. It makes everything more serious. I think the guys are going to be less likely to try and "win" just for the sake of winning. They realize that if they propose they step into some serious responsibility. The producers will probably not let a Bentley or Wes situation happen to Emily. If any of the guys are obviously just playing the game or are found to have g/fs back home, I think the producers will step in quickly if Emily is falling for them. Plus she has her girlfriends and mom available to her everyday to talk to and keep her sane.


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

It has to be someone that can and will move to NC or the whole thing is a waste of time.

We did ok guessing who was going that night. We see Race driver and single dad going far. Helicopter guy will stay till 5-6 just for the producers to have something to work with each week. We were calling the bobble head guy "twilly 2.0" They made him seem a little goofy in his edit.

As for the hottest bachelorette, the wife and I settled on DeAnna Pappas.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

sburnside1 said:


> As for the hottest bachelorette, the wife and I settled on DeAnna Pappas.


Really? 

I loved DeAnna, but thought she was perhaps the least hot bachelorette ever, with the possible exception of Ashley. Ali was my favorite.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

These guys are the most boring bunch of Bachelors ever. And enough of how stunning she is. Get a reality check, a girl that beautiful has been told all her life how hot she is.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Unless I missed it, I'm surprised no one said "Brad's lost in my gain".


I think they all have better knowledge of grammar.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Ugh... I can't believe that I didn't find out until now (by chance) that Chris Harrison is in the process of filing for divorce. I'm a bit embarrassed for not reading the first post.  Then again, I'm not really watching the show.

The slideshow at http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/11/chris-harrison-divorce-wi_n_1510122.html is kinda funny.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

My Son is over at Chris' house to watch tonight's show. I'll have to get some feedback from him when he comes home.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> My Son is over at Chris' house to watch tonight's show. I'll have to get some feedback from him when he comes home.


Cool!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

mattack said:


> I think they all have better knowledge of grammar.


Didn't realize I spelled loss that way, thanks for being so "classy".


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Chris did well tonight! But I think Ari is going to be some tough competition.

And it looks like Ryan is losing ground...


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Chris did well tonight! But I think Ari is going to be some tough competition.
> 
> And it looks like Ryan is losing ground...


Yea, Ryan screwed up big time with that fat remark. I think Kalon put himself in real danger when he told her to let him finish. But he is very good-looking so a lot will be forgiven.

Arie is there till the end.

DOLLY PARTON HAS BEEN WITH HER HUSBAND 46 YEARS??!!!!!!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Emily turned me off a couple of times tonight. She's used to men hanging on her every word that God forbid someone tells her "let me finish". Secondly, a compromise is not so out of line for a man who does not have kids. Doesn't he need to get to know her first...an honor to be her dad...pleeeze!!!

Speaking of Dolly Parton, what was up with her booty?


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> Emily turned me off a couple of times tonight. She's used to men hanging on her every word that God forbid someone tells her "let me finish". Secondly, a compromise is not so out of line for a man who does not have kids. Doesn't he need to get to know her first...an honor to be her dad...pleeeze!!!
> 
> Speaking of Dolly Parton, what was up with her booty?


If Emily let him finish, she would have never had a chance to say anything! Also, I think it more about how he said "let me finish", instead of what he actually said. It seemed a bit snappy to me. But he adds drama, so he'll stick around for a couple more weeks. As for Alessandro, where is the compromise? You either want to have a family, or you don't. I thought it was just a poor word choice, but he made it clear that he knew what he was saying. His gypsy lifestyle clearly wouldn't work for a family, so I'm not sure why he came on the show in the first place.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone else notice Emily wearing Uggs at the cocktail party?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

party at Chris' yesterday










My son is the tall guy in the black with the blue tee-shirt.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

My son went out with Chris and a few friends last week and girls were coming up to him constantly and asking him if he was Chris from The Bachelorette.

I have some inside stuff that I'll wait to share when it's appropriate. One thing that was surprising was that Kalon was a really nice guy and one of the more popular guys in the house, not at all like the're portraying him to be. 

More later.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Some weird fashion choices by the men tonight, namely, kneesocks and headbands. Where do you buy men's kneesocks?

And lots of men crying. Not that there is anything wrong with that.

Ryan is only on the show because he thinks America wants to see him as The Bachelor. HA! I wish Emily had verbally smacked him after the trophy wife comment. "I'm involved with the media back home" - what does this mean? He knows a local DJ?

Emily and whatshisname both think Doug is hiding something. I wonder. I would love to hear all of the guys answer to Emily's question "what would your ex-g/f say her complaints about you are?" Made me start wondering what my exes would say about me!

How embarrassed is that guy now that he mispronounced quinoa on national television?

Chris Harrison's blog:
http://popwatch.ew.com/2012/06/05/chris-harrison-the-bachelorette-episode-4-blog-2/

If you want even more bachelorette blogs:
http://thebachelor.warnerbros.com/


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Didn't realize I spelled loss that way, thanks for being so "classy".


Hey, don't get so carried away there, skippy. Just posting in this thread indicates that we are *all* in the same class challenged group.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> My son went out with Chris and a few friends last week and girls were coming up to him constantly and asking him if he was Chris from The Bachelorette.
> 
> I have some inside stuff that I'll wait to share when it's appropriate. One thing that was surprising was that Kalon was a really nice guy and one of the more popular guys in the house, not at all like the're portraying him to be.
> 
> More later.


Any word on whether Ryan is as big an a-hole as he appears?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

tiams said:


> Any word on whether Ryan is as big an a-hole as he appears?


Let me start off by saying I do not watch the Bachelor/Bachelorette 

But my wife does. And this Ryan guy is a local. I've only seen bits and pieces of last nights show and he seems like a real creep. But I know how these reality shows edit stuff so...who knows. But during the show he had a local commercial come on once or maybe twice and he seems like a total $%&#.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

This guy got eliminated last night...I never noticed him before...WTF!



Spoiler


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> Let me start off by saying I do not watch the Bachelor/Bachelorette
> 
> But my wife does. And this Ryan guy is a local. I've only seen bits and pieces of last nights show and he seems like a real creep. But I know how these reality shows edit stuff so...who knows. But during the show he had a local commercial come on once or maybe twice and he seems like a total $%&#.


What was it a commercial for?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Not the best quality but a picture of Chris and my Son Phil taken last night I think










Personally I think my kids better looking


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Ryan thinks about Arie more than he thinks about Emily. I don't believe it for a minute when Emily says she is kinda/sorta falling for him. The truth is the producers are not tired of him yet. 

I hate to say this, but Kalon was right, Emily does have a lot of baggage. Where he was wrong though, is that if that wasn't baggage he wanted to take on, he should have left.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> This guy got eliminated last night...I never noticed him before...WTF!


We finally got around to watching this episode and I have to wonder why this guy didn't get a single minute of air time beyond his entrance and exit. He's gotta be the all time winner for "least camera time and longest stay". Makes me wonder if there wasn't some kind of legal thing going on behind the scenes. It looks like they cut him out on purpose...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

tiams said:


> Ryan thinks about Arie more than he thinks about Emily. I don't believe it for a minute when Emily says she is kinda/sorta falling for him. The truth is the producers are not tired of him yet.
> 
> I hate to say this, but Kalon was right, Emily does have a lot of baggage. Where he was wrong though, is that if that wasn't baggage he wanted to take on, he should have left.


I'd love to know more about Ryan and what he actually does for a living. What the heck is a "Pro Sports Trainer"? Sounds fancy but I bet he's just a Personal Trainer with a big Ego.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

bareyb said:


> We finally got around to watching this episode and I have to wonder why this guy didn't get a single minute of air time beyond his entrance and exit. He's gotta be the all time winner for "least camera time and longest stay". Makes me wonder if there wasn't some kind of legal thing going on behind the scenes. It looks like they cut him out on purpose...


Didn't you see him lounging around in those weird headbands?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

tiams said:


> Didn't you see him lounging around in those weird headbands?


Sure, but did they ever actually show him _talking_ to Emily or air anything he said? I don't recall a single scene where he says a word to her (except for the entrance and exit). It's odd how little they covered that dude.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't have kids so I may piss off some people. But sorry Emily, kids are considered baggage. That being said, I don't blame the guy for mentioning it to Emily. After all there will be one less guy to worry about. 

And what the hell was she talking about when she complained that no one mentioned it to her...huh?!!


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Whether or not you consider kids to be baggage (which I don't), if that is your view, you have no business being on this show. But this obviously isn't the case, as people decide to come on the show for reasons besides finding love.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

bareyb said:


> He's gotta be the all time winner for "least camera time and longest stay".


During Ali's season there was Chris "The Phantom" N who made it to Episode 5 (out of 10).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Einselen said:


> During Ali's season there was Chris "The Phantom" N who made it to Episode 5 (out of 10).


Strangely enough, I remember that guy more than the other guy. He at least talked to Ali on Camera once or twice. I don't think that other guy got a single minute of air time with her, if he talked to her at all. We theorized that since he is a Recovery Counselor he's probably sober and didn't have the "liquid courage" advantage the other guys enjoyed.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm so proud of Emily for sending Ryan home and standing her ground against him. I really think Arie has this wrapped up. But Chris sure is sweet.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree that this is Arie's contest to lose now. The teaser for next week is just a smokescreen. I think that Ryan was a producer's pick that they wanted to hang around for a few extra weeks.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I just hope Ryan doesn't end up being next season's Bachelor... That's one I'd miss. What. A. Tool!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Talking to Chris, he said it was pretty clear which guys were there for all the wrong reasons. Ryan specifically was aiming to be the next Bachelor.



Spoiler



Chris left town last week to start filming on a different reality show. And Chris also claims he was paid absolutely nothing for being on the show. But he did get to travel around the world on their dime. I'm assuming he is getting paid on the new show.



One thing that I laughed at, there is so much down time on the set, the guys were pretty much drinking all the time. Chris would comment on some scenes that he was completely trashed when they filmed the scene.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The show must be Bachelor Pad.

I guess we know now that he doesn't end up with Emily.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I was going to say that. You might want to spoilerize your post (and Tiams - modify).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jebberwocky! said:


> *Talking to Chris, he said it was pretty clear which guys were there for all the wrong reasons. Ryan specifically was aiming to be the next Bachelor.*
> 
> Chris left town last week to start filming on a different reality show. And Chris also claims he was paid absolutely nothing for being on the show. But he did get to travel around the world on their dime. I'm assuming he is getting paid on the new show.
> 
> One thing that I laughed at, there is so much down time on the set, the guys were pretty much drinking all the time. Chris would comment on some scenes that he was completely trashed when they filmed the scene.


Well. I'm guessing if he had any chance at that, it's gone now. Surely nobody would watch if he was the Bachelor right? God. Like that dude needs any more ego stroking. Can you imagine him as The Bachelor?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

mcb08 said:


> I was going to say that. You might want to spoilerize your post (and Tiams - modify).


sorry about that - not thinking too clearly.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Reality Steve has revealed the F4 and even F3. Another site I found confirmed the F3 and went down to the F2.

F4 in no particular order


Spoiler



Arie, Chris, Sean, Jef



F3 in no particular order


Spoiler



Jef, Arie, Sean



F2


Spoiler



Jef and Sean.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am not reading any spoilers, so I am just going with my gut.

Clearly, the top 3 are Arie, Shawn and Jeff. Chris is a close 4th, but I don't think he has a shot at top 2. John and Doug are goners.

I think the last 2 will be Arie and Shawn. At this point, she picks Arie.

But I have never watched this show before, so I could be terribly wrong...


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

No surprises last night. They really telegraphed the ending by overplaying Chris' anxiety and John's overconfidence. IMO, Emily came across as a whiner from the "Arie dated one of the producers 10 years ago" segment. That whole part of the show was unnecessary (Drama for the sake of drama). I'm glad that they showed her admitting to her overreaction.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't know how those two (Chris and Doug) can face people today. They totally embarrassed themselves. Those two seriously need some therapy. Especially Doug.

Her best line (paraphrasing) to Doug was "I don't mind a guy moving slowly but you don't move at all".


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I think that Chris might have gone off his meds that day  As for Doug, some guys just move slower than others...you can't really fault him for that. But at some point, you would think he would say "I'm in the Final 6 - She must like me!!", instead of waiting for a beacon to make the announcement.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I think Jef just pulled into second place, edging out Sean. He was so cute and sweet with the puppets. He has grown on me. 
Sounds fishy that his parents are gone because of some vague commitment. "I want to date you so hard and marry the f out of you". That was hilarious!

Chris is losing it!

I can't wait to see Arie in a race car! I think that is going to stir up some emotions in Emily.

I found it interesting that although all of the drama about Arie and the producer was supposedly happening while they were in Prague, but the little background infomercial Chris Harrison gave us was filmed in Charlotte which production had supposedly already left. And why on earth didn't they film the 3 way talk among Emily, Producer and Arie?


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

tiams said:


> <Snip> "I want to date you so hard and marry the f out of you".


So that's what he said! I re-wound a few times to try and pick it up, but couldn't. & I'm too lazy to turn on CC 

ETA: I caught the "hard" and the "f", and came up with some interesting options


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

tiams said:


> Sounds fishy that his parents are gone because of some vague commitment.


From what I have read on other sites, his parents are Mormon missionaries away on a "mission".

And re the "I'd date you so hard..." comment, it was funny, but no original.

See Link


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

mcb08 said:


> IMO, Emily came across as a whiner from the "Arie dated one of the producers 10 years ago" segment.


Agreed. I don't think that was really of any concern. Yes, Arie probably should have mentioned it at some point in conversation, but it really didn't affect anything.


> That whole part of the show was unnecessary (Drama for the sake of drama).


 Without it, it would be a boring show. Though I really wonder how they get all these people to blubber in front of millions of people.


> I'm glad that they showed her admitting to her overreaction.


 Finally came to her senses. She may very well have not cared to begin with, but was instructed to overreact, just so they had some interesting footage.

-Mike


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

tiams said:


> And why on earth didn't they film the 3 way talk among Emily, Producer and Arie?


My guess is they did. And it was probably not interesting in any way (everyone agreed...who cares?) and that isn't interesting tv.

-Mike


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> One thing that I laughed at, there is so much down time on the set, the guys were pretty much drinking all the time.


I always wondered about that with these dating shows. There's gotta be so much downtime. What do they do with themselves? It's gotta be pretty boring to be on these shows if most of the time is sitting around doing nothing.

-Mike


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

marrone said:


> I always wondered about that with these dating shows. There's gotta be so much downtime. What do they do with themselves? It's gotta be pretty boring to be on these shows if most of the time is sitting around doing nothing.
> 
> -Mike


when my Son was at the weekly party to watch the show at Chris' house he was always commenting at the various times he was hammered.

Also, the scenes of Chris crying were not at all what it appeared. Not even close - details later.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

marrone said:


> My guess is they did. And it was probably not interesting in any way (everyone agreed...who cares?) and that isn't interesting tv.
> 
> -Mike


No, watch it again. Chris specifically stated that no cameras were there.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

My wife ran in a 5k Saturday and Ryan form the show was there. It was a fundraiser for Aimee Copeland.

Here are a couple of pics of him


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Chris
I felt bad for Chris' when his dad told him that Emily told him 
she was in love with Chris. I knew that was giving him false hope 
and was just going to make it harder on him. 

Jef
Is Emily actually considering marrying into a Mormon family 
and raising her daughter Mormon? Nobody could come out and 
ask that question? Ya, know, I'm just now realizing, I never 
noticed whether Jef has refrained from drinking alcohol 
throughout the show. Man, that ranch he lived on was AMAZING! 
I would marry him just so I could live there. Even if he does wear 
skinny jeans. The part of his letter about how he would treat 
Little Ricky was very touching! I'm sure it went straight through 
Emily's heart. I think of the 3 left, he would make the best dad.

Arie
Interesting that Arie's dad won the Indy 500. I think if he passes 
the Little Ricky test, they will be engaged. 

Sean
What an amazing playhouse that niece has. I'm sure Emily 
coveted it on behalf of Little Ricky.
I totally fell for it when Sean said he lived at home! Him 
sounding so nervous about telling her sold it. There is something about him I don't like.

I thought it was weird that we didn't see where any of these men 
live, only their parents houses. I would want to see how and 
where they live. 

They all 4 seem to come from families with lots of money.

I predict Emily won't spend the night in any fantasy suites with 
any of the guys (at least not on camera).


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

tiams said:


> They all 4 seem to come from families with lots of money.
> 
> I predict Emily won't spend the night in any fantasy suites with
> any of the guys (at least not on camera).


I can't speak for the other three but Chris' family is not loaded. Not poor by any means but lots of money?? Hardly.

And If Chris is correct, no one "scores" with Emily during the show, different dynamics (Emily's/Ricky).


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Just read that the After The Final Rose episode will be live for the first time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dbranco said:


> From what I have read on other sites, his parents are Mormon missionaries away on a "mission".


Mormon missions are organized into specific areas, and there is an adult couple called to serve as "mission president" of each area. The mission president and his wife are in charge of all the missionaries serving in that mission (usually 100-150). Jef's dad is currently serving as mission president in South Carolina. During the three-year calling as mission president, they are not allowed to leave the mission except on very rare occasions (such as a death in the family).


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

tiams said:


> Just read that the After The Final Rose episode will be live for the first time.


Interesting... I'm guessing it will be unfortunately tape delayed for people in certain time zones.


tiams said:


> Arie
> Interesting that Arie's dad won the Indy 500. I think if he passes
> the Little Ricky test, they will be engaged.


I too was very surprised to hear about that.

I was bit annoyed about the editing done during the previews/teaser before commercials for Sean. Not surprisingly, they intentionally misdirected the audience.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Mormon missions are organized into specific areas, and there is an adult couple called to serve as "mission president" of each area. The mission president and his wife are in charge of all the missionaries serving in that mission (usually 100-150). Jef's dad is currently serving as mission president in South Carolina. During the three-year calling as mission president, they are not allowed to leave the mission except on very rare occasions (such as a death in the family).


thanks, Devdog!



tiams said:


> Is Emily actually considering marrying into a Mormon family and raising her daughter Mormon?


According to this article Jef is "not an active Mormon". Don't know what that means for Emily and Ricky down the line, but hopefully they have talked about this together!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm sure everyone realizes no matter who she picks, the relationship will not last more than maybe 3-6 months. Pretty much a guarantee. Especially since she has a child.

Then we'll read all about their troubles in People magazine.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

tiams said:


> Chris
> They all 4 seem to come from families with lots of money.


Wasn't that a requirement of Emily's for being on the show? That the guys would all have money (or at least have a good job that brought in $$$)?

-Mike


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

marrone said:


> Wasn't that a requirement of Emily's for being on the show? That the guys would all have money (or at least have a good job that brought in $$$)?
> 
> -Mike


I've never heard anything like that. Emily is very wealthy on her own and her daughter is practically an heiress. The Hendrick family is a North Carolina dynasty. A couple of weeks ago I drove to Charlotte and every other commercial on the radio was this sing-songy : "Hendrick! I like it like that!" I still have it stuck in my head.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

From Twitter:


Master of Hyperbole said:


> @chrisbharrison
> 
> If you do not have at least 1 box of Kleenex don't you dare try to watch the end of tonight's ‪#Bachelorette


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> I am not reading any spoilers, so I am just going with my gut.
> 
> Clearly, the top 3 are Arie, Shawn and Jeff. Chris is a close 4th, but I don't think he has a shot at top 2. John and Doug are goners.
> 
> ...


Well done!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

mcb08 said:


> Well done!!


Thank you! 

I am still going with Arie FTW!!! :up:


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

No doubt Arie has this in the bag.
I never did like Sean. Something was not right with him. But I still felt sorry for him last night. He had no idea he was going home, but I think in the end he was relieved.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I thought it was interesting that all 3 of the fantasy dates ended differently. The fact that Emily didn't trust herself to go back to the suite with Arie says it all.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Wow. That was a bit of shocker. The cynic in me says the producers want Sean for the next Bachelor. 

I found it interesting they didn't let her say WHY she sent him home. Probably want to save that for next week... So at this point it's Arie all the way. I'm not even sure why Jeff is even there. The chemistry between those two is more like friends than lovers.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

I think there is real conflict within Emily regarding who to pick. Sure, Arie is the one with the pretty outer shell, but Jef is better marriage material. He has more substance in every way than Arie. I think she is wondering how much a role that physical chemistry should play, since ultimately, a) the physical chemistry becomes less important, b) the physical chemistry changes with time and circumstances, c) the intense physical attraction is a good starting point, but she doesn't know how that will translate to actual physical chemistry and compatibility once they progress a little further in their relationship. 

I think many women and men let the initial attraction (or lack of attraction) be the primary guiding factor in selecting a partner, only to find that other things undermine a long term relationship. The person could turn out to be not very thoughtful, or full of themselves, or lousy in bed, or not very interesting to talk to the other 23-1/2 hours of the day, or gone so much that it's not really like having a spouse.

My opinion is that Emily ultimately will pick Jef because she sees past the initial attraction of Arie and sees herself with a guy she can build a whole life with. Arie seems like a really great guy, but he doesn't seem as deep as Jef. He's also gone a lot and that will be a difficult thing to have to live with, especially when you have little kids involved. I'm looking forward to the finale.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I liked Sean, but I hope he won't be the next Bachelor.

For those of you interested in such things, "Reality Steve" said he didn't know who the winner was all season long, but he did finally post his prediction (he says he has proof, who knows? last week.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

ThePhoenix said:


> I think there is real conflict within Emily regarding who to pick. Sure, Arie is the one with the pretty outer shell, but Jef is better marriage material. He has more substance in every way than Arie. I think she is wondering how much a role that physical chemistry should play, since ultimately, a) the physical chemistry becomes less important, b) the physical chemistry changes with time and circumstances, c) the intense physical attraction is a good starting point, but she doesn't know how that will translate to actual physical chemistry and compatibility once they progress a little further in their relationship.
> 
> I think many women and men let the initial attraction (or lack of attraction) be the primary guiding factor in selecting a partner, only to find that other things undermine a long term relationship. The person could turn out to be not very thoughtful, or full of themselves, or lousy in bed, or not very interesting to talk to the other 23-1/2 hours of the day, or gone so much that it's not really like having a spouse.
> 
> My opinion is that Emily ultimately will pick Jef because she sees past the initial attraction of Arie and sees herself with a guy she can build a whole life with. Arie seems like a really great guy, but he doesn't seem as deep as Jef. He's also gone a lot and that will be a difficult thing to have to live with, especially when you have little kids involved. I'm looking forward to the finale.


You give Jef a lot more credit than I do. For one thing, what's an "entrepreneur" actually DO? What does that mean? Is he a DJ? Does he own a Fortune 500 company? Secondly, he has been described as "wild and free" by his family and his own brother said he'd never once mentioned ever wanting to have a family.

I think he's on the show for an adventure. I see him as a bit of a free spirit combined with rich boy slacker. You also have to take into account his family is seriously Mormon. If you don't marry another Mormon in the Temple, they believe you will not be in the "highest level" of Heaven with your all your Mormon family and friends. It's a pretty big breach. I also don't see Emily uprooting her kid to live in Salt Lake City where she will be a minority amongst thousands of Mormons. I just don't see her doing that. If she picks Jef it's because she wants to have an easy out.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bareyb said:


> You give Jef a lot more credit than I do. For one thing, what's an "entrepreneur" actually DO? What does that mean? Is he a DJ? Does he own a Fortune 500 company? Secondly, he has been described as "wild and free" by his family and his own brother said he'd never once mentioned ever wanting to have a family.


I don't watch this show, but I did catch the beginning of the first episode of the season when they introduced all the guys. I thought they said he ran some kind of bottled water company that donates some of its proceeds to some charitable cause. Is that not true?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

bareyb said:


> You give Jef a lot more credit than I do. For one thing, what's an "entrepreneur" actually DO? What does that mean? Is he a DJ? Does he own a Fortune 500 company? Secondly, he has been described as "wild and free" by his family and his own brother said he'd never once mentioned ever wanting to have a family.
> 
> I think he's on the show for an adventure. I see him as a bit of a free spirit combined with rich boy slacker. You also have to take into account his family is seriously Mormon. If you don't marry another Mormon in the Temple, they believe you will not be in the "highest level" of Heaven with your all your Mormon family and friends. It's a pretty big breach. I also don't see Emily uprooting her kid to live in Salt Lake City where she will be a minority amongst thousands of Mormons. I just don't see her doing that. If she picks Jef it's because she wants to have an easy out.


I couldn't stand Jef in the early episodes. First of all, his entrance, riding in on the skateboard was just too "trying to look cool" for my tastes. Second - his hair. he reminds me of Anthony Michael Hall from Sixteen Candles. Third, his name. Where the he11 is the other "f"?

But the more they show of him, the more impressive he comes across. Despite what his siblings say, he seems very mature. The conversations they show between Emily and him, along with the questions he asks and even his response to the fantasy suite, show more depth and character than I think I've ever seen on this show, and I've watched every episode of every season.

I think if his Mormon faith (and her lack thereof) was a problem for either of them, he would not still be on the show, unless she's keeping him around to make her final decision easy, which doesn't seem like the case.

I think DevDogAZ is right, he co-owns a bottled water company that devotes a portion of profits towards charitable giving.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't "watch" it either but sit in the room while my wife does. She was nice enough to give me a heads up every time Emily was in a bikini. WOW


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't recall a conversation all season between Emily and Jef about his faith. That seems odd.

Also, Emily told Jef she'd like to live some place new (ie, not Charlotte or Salt Lake) but told Ari she'd be glad to move to Arizona. 

Just things that make me think "hmmm......".


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

MauriAnne said:


> I don't recall a conversation all season between Emily and Jef about his faith. That seems odd.
> 
> Also, Emily told Jef she'd like to live some place new (ie, not Charlotte or Salt Lake) but told Ari she'd be glad to move to Arizona.
> 
> Just things that make me think "hmmm......".


I think that she also told Jef that she'd move to SLC if that's what he wanted.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I must've missed the Bottled Water part, but I'd still like to know if that's a real job and what kind of numbers we're talking about and how much time he actually spends there. He just doesn't come across as someone who would be that responsible and that much of a self starter. At least not to me. Maybe it's just the whole skateboard and pompadour thing that's putting me off.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mcb08 said:


> I think that she also told Jef that she'd move to SLC if that's what he wanted.


I don't believe she'd do that for a second. In fact, I'll go out on a limb right now and predict that no matter who she picks, that she doesn't move to where they live right now.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

bareyb said:


> I don't believe she'd do that for a second. In fact, I'll go out on a limb right now and predict that no matter who she picks, that she doesn't move to where they live right now.


That's not much of a limb, given the track record of bachelorettes/bachelors


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I must've missed the Bottled Water part, but I'd still like to know if that's a real job and what kind of numbers we're talking about and how much time he actually spends there. He just doesn't come across as someone who would be that responsible and that much of a self starter. At least not to me. Maybe it's just the whole skateboard and pompadour thing that's putting me off.


Google was my friend:

http://www.peoplewater.com/

http://www.wetpaint.com/the-bachelo...helorettes-jef-holm-7-things-you-need-to-know


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I did notice Jef was drinking alcohol last night. So he isn't a strict Mormon


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mcb08 said:


> That's not much of a limb, given the track record of bachelorettes/bachelors


Well that's true. I also predict they won't actually get married.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll go out on a limb and say Arie and Emily do end up getting married. Being a single mom is hard and Emily wants some help and more children while Little Ricki is still young. Her situation is so very different from the other young, single, carefree bachelorettes we have seen that I really believe there will be a wedding.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

tiams said:


> I'll go out on a limb and say Arie and Emily do end up getting married. Being a single mom is hard and Emily wants some help and more children while Little Ricki is still young. Her situation is so very different from the other young, single, carefree bachelorettes we have seen that I really believe there will be a wedding.


I'm a cynic by nature but a romantic at heart. Believe it or not, I hope you're right.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tiams said:


> I did notice Jef was drinking alcohol last night. So he isn't a strict Mormon


He's been pretty open about the fact that while most of his family is devout, he's not "currently practicing." That's how he put it in his conference call for the press at the beginning of the season.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Anybody watch The Men Tell All? I haven't been really watching this show (don't normally watch The Bachelorette anymore) but man.... Kalon and Ryan both seem like total tools. 

I guess the producers picked up on that during casting and figured they'd make the show umm... interesting.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I watched it. My favorite part was when Chris asked Emily how many of the guys she thought she would be sleeping with and she said all 25. Chris Harrison said they are considering at some point airing an hour of just bloopers and outtakes. 

Don't forget, finale is Sunday!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Seven things that didn't make it on the air during the taping of The Men Tell All:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/bachelorette-men-tell-all-special-emily-maynard-350026


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tiams said:


> I watched it. My favorite part was when Chris asked Emily how many of the guys she thought she would be sleeping with and she said all 25. Chris Harrison said they are considering at some point airing an hour of just bloopers and outtakes.


That was obviously a joke about all 25..

when did he say that about an hour of bloopers?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The bloopers WERE funny...


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

mattack said:


> That was obviously a joke about all 25..
> 
> when did he say that about an hour of bloopers?


Yeah, I know it was a joke.  Chris said that about the blooper show in his blog.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I didn't realize that the finale and After the Final Rose ep will be on Sunday this time. Bachelor Pad starts on Monday.

I'm going to post a SP alert, if there isn't one already.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

No discussion after the finale? I skipped some part since I'm not really watching the show at all.

Boy... leave up to ABC to do the usual misdirection. They had me thinking she'd pick neither person.

Glad to see that things seem like they're going well w/Jef and Emily, so far.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I kind of only skimmed the finale, but I think I got the jist of it. I always had a feeling she wasn't going to pick Ari i the end, and he'd become the next Bachelor. i guess we'll see if that's right (if they announced that I missed it). 

I also never thought she'd pick Jeff, but the last episode kind of made it make more sense for me. He is the best Dad material if that's what she's looking for. He's also very "not scary" and after Brad, that's probably a pretty attractive attribute. It'll be interesting to see how far it actually goes. Did he propose or did they decide to wait and see how it goes? I was so sure they would that I tuned out once I found out she picked Jeff.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ah - she shoulda picked Arie. 

I think her fear motivated her choice - Arie was a little "scarier". Probably a better match for her, but I guess we will never know.

She did look happy with Jef. Maybe together they will find the other "f"...


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

The Karate Kid 2 music?? LOL...That was hilarious.

Humanitarian aid trip to Africa?? WTF? Stay home and leave that crap to some 20-somethings with no kids....and don't get AIDS. Count me out. I just fell out of love.

I still can't believe she picked the little kid that came in on a skateboard. He looks like he should be dating Ricki.


PEOPLE PLEASE ONE "F" ONLY!!! He is clearly a JEF and not a JEFF or even a GEOFF!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think one of the reasons she is attracted to Jef is because, in many ways, he is like a big kid.

Remember, this is a girl who was engaged and pregnant at 18. She didn't get to have much of a "youth" - she had a lot of responsibility being a single parent at a very young age. I think she wants to do the things that most 20-somethings think about doing - and this guy has the money and desire to make her happy. I was wondering if they planned on taking the kid to Africa - not sure if that is such a great idea, but it's not my kid...

And the music throughout the season was hilarious - I cracked up every time she started kissing one of the guys and they automatically switched to some corny, make-out music. Hilarious!!!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I was shocked she chose Jef. I really thought it would be Arie. But I do think these two will go the distance. Jef will be a much better dad than Arie. 

I think it's great they are going to Africa to help get clean water for people. It will be good to get away so the tabloids can't tear them asunder. I imagine they won't be gone more than a couple of weeks though because of Little Ricky. I wish the show had shown a little more about Jef's company and what it does. 

I felt very badly for Arie though. Perhaps being the next Bachelor will ease his pain. 

This has been my favorite season of all The Bachelorettes and The Bachelors. It seemed the most real and honest. Maybe because I relate to Emily as a single mom.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

tiams said:


> I think it's great they are going to Africa.....
> 
> ...I relate to Emily as a single mom.


Would YOU go to Africa and risk leaving your own child(ren) motherless? Are those people getting fresh water more important than your own children?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Would YOU go to Africa and risk leaving your own child(ren) motherless? Are those people getting fresh water more important than your own children?


OK, now that's just a little extreme.

There are plenty of places in Africa that are not dangerous - just in great need of help.

I think it is admirable that she and Jef want to make a difference there - if I had the time and resources, I would love to do the same.

It's not as if going there puts them at any more risk than a lot of other places you can travel. Hell - going to the movies in your local mall can prove to be more dangerous as we have learned...

Just sayin'...


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Would YOU go to Africa and risk leaving your own child(ren) motherless? Are those people getting fresh water more important than your own children?


Whaaaat? Because I am my child's only parent I avoid putting my own life in danger. But I do travel occasionally.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Would YOU go to Africa and risk leaving your own child(ren) motherless? Are those people getting fresh water more important than your own children?


Wow. Really?

Feel the same way about firefighters who run into burning buildings? Or military?

Just. Wow.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Wow. Really?
> 
> Feel the same way about firefighters who run into burning buildings? Or military?
> 
> Just. Wow.


Those are very different things from traveling to Africa on a humanitarian mission. As a single mother, I would not become a fire fighter or volunteer for war because if I die my young child is parentless.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

tiams said:


> Those are very different things from traveling to Africa on a humanitarian mission.


Not really.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Not really.


Running into a burning building and volunteering for war are the same as going to Africa????? I think you must have some kind of personal reason for thinking that because it is not logical.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

What date is everyone marking their calendars showing the date the end it (and each go to People Magazine to discuss "what went wrong").



I still say it will happen in less than 6 months. My mom who is an avid viewer pretty much agrees.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

tiams said:


> Running into a burning building and volunteering for war are the same as going to Africa????? I think you must have some kind of personal reason for thinking that because it is not logical.


Both are risking your life for the sake of others. It's a wonderfully unselfish thing to do. But it can also be view as irresponsible if you are raising a child on your own.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Einselen said:


> Reality Steve has revealed the F4 and even F3. Another site I found confirmed the F3 and went down to the F2.
> 
> F4 in no particular order
> 
> ...


Reality Steve had it right until the final two. I didn't read any spoilers until today.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

tiams said:


> Reality Steve had it right until the final two. I didn't read any spoilers until today.


He spoiled the (real) final two and the winner a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

tiams said:


> Reality Steve had it right until the final two. I didn't read any spoilers until today.


At the time of my post Reality Steve only went down to the final 3, another sit confirmed the final 3 and had a totally incorrect reason why Arie was sent home and of course an incorrect final 2. Reality Steve I think will not post it unless he knows almost for certain he is correct.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

One of the "cat ladies" in the audience (come on, they're all cat ladies) had a reaction that was funny -- she hoped that Emily wouldn't pick Arie so he would be around for the rest of them.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I have some inside stuff that I'll wait to share when it's appropriate. One thing that was surprising was that Kalon was a really nice guy and one of the more popular guys in the house, not at all like the're portraying him to be.
> 
> More later.


Hey Jebb, dying to hear some of this inside stuff, now that the season is over!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Most of the stuff I knew about was covered in the shows.

They interviewed Chris during the show and he talked about his close friend (and our family's as well) who was tragically killed in a car accident that hit the community hard (all state football player, state champ in the shot put) and Chris broke down crying.

They showed him crying in the show from this but made it appear that he was crying for Emily.

There is as you can imagine much downtime during the days - the men would party with the production staff, drinking. I got the impression that the men have to dry out after they leave because they were constantly drinking.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Emily Maynard Plans to Marry Tyler Johnson "Soon," Says Daughter Ricki Is "Excited" to Get a Stepdad:
http://www.eonline.com/news/499138/...ys-daughter-ricki-is-excited-to-get-a-stepdad


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Former 'Bachelorette' Emily Maynard Welcomes Third Child:
http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/bachelorette-emily-maynard-welcomes-child/story?id=42163003


> Congratulations are in order for a former "Bachelorette."
> 
> Emily Maynard announced Saturday that she welcomed her second son with her husband, Tyler Johnson.
> 
> Maynard, 30, is already a mom to an 11-year-old daughter named Ricki whom she had with her late fiancé, who died in 2004. She's also a mother to Jennings, 1, whom she had with Johnson...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Former 'Bachelorette' contestant Michael Nance dead at 31

On a related note, I found A disturbing number of 'Bachelor' and 'Bachelorette' alums have died following their seasons.


----------

